
Evolution tells us we might be the only intelligent life in the universe - QuitterStrip
http://theconversation.com/evolution-tells-us-we-might-be-the-only-intelligent-life-in-the-universe-124706
======
harshalizee
I had never heard of theconversation.com before. Their tag-line is 'academic
rigor, journalistic flair', this article is anything but.

The author argues that the current state of intelligent evolution is
convergent and thus a series of unlikely events. Supporting it with
selectively picking studies that support the life only evolved once theory.
Even the Wikipedia article on Convergent Evolution has multiple references to
papers that state the opposite.

Even if we assume that life only evolved once, and that all organisms came
from one single ancestor it does not remotely support the very weak premise
that our evolution is a series of very improbable events. And the jump to
state that we could be the only intelligent life in the universe is just hot
garbage.

